# cheap 550HP TT



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

cheap in my opinion... 

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/2145975256.html


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy crap I should have bought a used built TT instead of ever messing with my car.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Holy crap I should have bought a used built TT instead of ever messing with my car.


 That assumes you'd be "happy" with the mods chosen by the previous owner.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

The only thing about that car I would change is the software and slap on an SEM. 

So that would cost 2K. This is less than I have into my TT.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm I bet he deactivated the haldex and dynoed front wheel to get them numbers, their good numbers ether way but I would like to see a sheet or video to back them up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow:what:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Not only is it a good deal but Del Rio is a very reputable outfit, there would be no questions as to quality + execution. The first thing I'd do is install a SEM and a set of 3658s


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn... this car is like 5 minutes from me. I need to go check it out in person, maybe take it for a test drive :laugh:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

SoloGLI said:


> Damn... this car is like 5 minutes from me. I need to go check it out in person, maybe take it for a test drive :laugh:


 That would be awesome. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

SoloGLI said:


> Damn... this car is like 5 minutes from me. I need to go check it out in person, maybe take it for a test drive :laugh:





darrenbyrnes said:


> That would be awesome.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 x2:thumbup:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

That car is awesome! It's my friends car and I've driven it. That thing is a monster!! Also it's true it's been a garage queen, very well taken care of, the owner is really anal about his cars. Someone is going to luck out if they buy it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

:wave:I'll pull the b:wave:ig BS card on that one, the mods it takes to get our cars to 550 whp is an easy 20-25k, so why exactly is someone selling the car for less than the actual upgrades plus low milage and about 3k in brake upgrades, unless this guy is a complete moron it's a complete scam, one or the other, or the only other thing is that the car has something severely wrong with it, because a car with that mileage and upgrades could easily fetch 25k, that's just my imo


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you miss the single exhaust in the rear? 

Unless he did something custom with the exhaust why would he have that on a quattro?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Doug's is a single exit exhaust, and its neither a FWD or a 180q


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Doug's is a single exit exhaust, and its neither a FWD or a 180q


 mwahahaha


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

l88m22vette said:


> Doug's is a single exit exhaust, and its neither a FWD or a 180q


 Well said


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

I find it to be quite funny that the main concern of everyone is how many exhaust tips the car has, and not the legitimacy of the ad


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

TTguy30 said:


> :wave:I'll pull the b:wave:ig BS card on that one, the mods it takes to get our cars to 550 whp is an easy 20-25k, so why exactly is someone selling the car for less than the actual upgrades plus low milage and about 3k in brake upgrades, unless this guy is a complete moron it's a complete scam, one or the other, or the only other thing is that the car has something severely wrong with it, because a car with that mileage and upgrades could easily fetch 25k, that's just my imo


 one of these days people will understand that two million dollars in upgrades does not make a $15,000 car worth two million dollars. Upgrades if anything depreciate the value of a vehicle.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can giac software really make that much power? I never see any one doing those numbers on giac or revo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> Can giac software really make that much power? I never see any one doing those numbers on giac or revo


 Oh burn


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

225TTRoadster said:


> one of these days people will understand that two million dollars in upgrades does not make a $15,000 car worth two million dollars. Upgrades if anything depreciate the value of a vehicle.


 This is true, but 100k mile TT's are listed for $10k on this forum's classifieds. Wouldnt you expect a TT with only 45k miles and a listed $45k in upgrades to be worth more than $8k more than these? I would think someone would pay $25k for that...


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

01ttgt28 said:


> Can giac software really make that much power? I never see any one doing those numbers on giac or revo


 Well to each their own. If you can get into the Giac home your probably fine (ASk M this 1), but my answer was to sell my delrio hardware, I still have the Giac / torque factory ecu sitting on the shelf as a brick.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Like I said it's ludicrous to think a car with that low of mileage and amount of upgrades couldn't fetch more than that, my car was a great deal at the time when I got it with 64k miles with H&R Coilovers and Axis wheels for $16k and it's an 02


----------



## jennekke (Jan 8, 2010)

exhaust tips were just another comment on the ad. I'd consider flying out there and buying it if it were real. people are asking more for their built fwd golfs in the classifieds here


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

jennekke said:


> exhaust tips were just another comment on the ad. I'd consider flying out there and buying it if it were real. people are asking more for their built fwd golfs in the classifieds here


Maybe he just wants a fast sell. That brings up more questions tho


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

EvoJetta said it was a friend of his. Sal wouldn't just say that for ****s and giggles. TTguy30, I think you have a gross misconception of what modding a car does to the resale value. Unless you're building a piece of art or restoring/modding a rare car, you're not increasing the value. Just because you were willing to pay extra for coils and wheels on the car you bought, doesn't mean the actual value of the car was what you paid. The people selling their mk4's for over $20k are nuts, and maybe 10% of those people will get close to what they are asking. You're only going to get the money back from mods by parting them out and selling them individually.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

Some of you guys crack me up! single exhaust so it's a fwd or 180hp?? it's a quattro 225 6spd like posted. he just wanted the single tip since making a custom 3" exhaust was more efficient with 1 tip.

He is also a friend of mine. it is a FULLY, FULLY built Del Rio motor! It lists everything in the ad! you don't need cams, it has them. it's on my $3k Stasis front brakes, it's on coilovers, etc that's listed. 

He's a kid (early 20s) that was living at home and making good money. if i remember right, since it's been about 3-4 years, is that after waiting about a year and some months building it, it needed a different fuel pump set up, or injectors, etc. By then he'd lost steam in the project. THEN he moved to FL from LA, got a big raise and a new V8 M3. 

Fast forward to today and he just had the M3 replaced with a GT3 RS 997! live sucks. 

SO the old, forgotten TT needs to get the hell out of his parents garage already. that's the story.

But there's nothing broken, dead, cracked, etc. I'm sure it needs plugs, injectors, maybe the fuel pump and things like that. It could also need some tuner who still cares about set ups like this to look at it and squeeze it. 

honestly we all told him to sell the engine to someone and take their old one. then sell the car more stock.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

If I didn't have my Corrado I'd bite.:wave:


----------



## EvoJetta (May 21, 2001)

SoloGLI said:


> EvoJetta said it was a friend of his. Sal wouldn't just say that for ****s and giggles. TTguy30, I think you have a gross misconception of what modding a car does to the resale value. Unless you're building a piece of art or restoring/modding a rare car, you're not increasing the value. Just because you were willing to pay extra for coils and wheels on the car you bought, doesn't mean the actual value of the car was what you paid. The people selling their mk4's for over $20k are nuts, and maybe 10% of those people will get close to what they are asking. You're only going to get the money back from mods by parting them out and selling them individually.


Yes Alex, I know him (he is a good friend of mine, and he was the one who sold me my wheels) and I've driven the car myself. This car belongs to Ali (maybe you remember him) he used to go to a lot of meets back in the day. Like I said this car has been babied, and he takes really good care of his cars. He bought a new M3 about 1 year and half ago and just recently sold it and now he is driving a Porsche GT3.


----------



## chrg-in (Jan 24, 2003)

:laugh::laugh:

Just to chime in, This car IS REAL. all the mods and the low miles including the 3.2 bumper mod is all there.

The fueling was finished. a new turbo was installed and needs remapping on the ECU.

Single tip exhaust was done for a stealth look, this car started out as a 225.

The owners job relocated him from California to Miami, this included a V8 M3 as a company car, now replaced with a new GT3-RS.

The car has been sitting in his parents climate controlled 3 car garage for the last 3 or 4 years.

Been there with him and seen it just sitting there.

ITS REAL......IT COULD BE YOURS


----------



## sleep.:R (Apr 25, 2008)

is that car still for sale?


----------



## chosos (Apr 10, 2007)

listing is gone, so im guessing no?


----------

